# 7/21/12



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we are planning on going riding thinking about hortense this time but not sure might go back to sandhill anybody interested in going? we should have 4-5 with us depending on my buddys work schedule


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I'm up for another ride man. For the price and riding I prefer to hit sandhills but either is ok.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

10 4 it don't matter to me I like them both.. Jeremy with the 2012 will be going and might have a few grizzlys tag along

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Sounds good. Let me know where you decide and I will see if I can get a couple more.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Will do

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like we going to sandhill...we def need to get somemore pics this time and hopefully the river is down a lil this time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Agreed! hopefully we don't have any major mishaps this time lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

No more floating down the river? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

I won't go floating down river, if y'all don't bend tie rods and shut off in the beaver pond. Lol :bigok:

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

No guarantees lol but I got my asr's on so I should be good now

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Hah nice that's all we can hope for then! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well still no pics lol but a lot better riding now we can ride down the river again and no major breakage just my belt that ripped apart sitting in netural still dunno what caused that 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

No doubt it was a good riding day. You forgot to mention Jeremy tried to bury his bike to China on the back log trail. Lol. Still surprised we couldn't get him out forward even with the winch.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

That's what he gets for trying to follow me lol... that was def some nasty mud back there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Haha yea it was. Next time we need wake boards and some rope! Bet we could have a blast all the way down the river lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

That would make for a good time and video lol river surfing behind a brute 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------

